# Caesarea film



## sarnarea (Aug 20, 2007)

Very brief footage of Caesarea leaving Jersey circa 1974.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRyVvYOzhm0


----------



## sarnarea (Aug 20, 2007)

The onboard footage, which appears further into the film, appears to be Lord Warden.


----------

